# How many RBP's should I get for 75 gallon?



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

How many should I order? They come about the size of a dime. I have a 75 gallon tank. I expect to lose at least 1 or two from eating eachother or some other unfortunate cause. I'm thinking of ordering 8 and seeing how it goes. I have a Penguin 350 Bio-wheel Filter and an AC 110, so my filtration should be fine.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Keep in mind that you should only have no more than four at maturity in a tank that size. If you are willing to upgrade or down size your shoal I would sugest 10-12 then select the best of the shoal to keep and get rid of the rest. IMO it would be best to do this at the 3-4" point.

Trystan


----------



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

trystan said:


> Keep in mind that you should only have no more than four at maturity in a tank that size. If you are willing to upgrade or down size your shoal I would sugest 10-12 then select the best of the shoal to keep and get rid of the rest. IMO it would be best to do this at the 3-4" point.
> 
> Trystan


Thanks a lot.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I did the same thing, well got 9, almost a month later and they are all alive... I think as long as you keep them well fed (I feed 4-5 times a day) they wont eat each other. Just make sure you have an LFS or friend to take your spares.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

jameson_43 said:


> Keep in mind that you should only have no more than four at maturity in a tank that size. If you are willing to upgrade or down size your shoal I would sugest 10-12 then select the best of the shoal to keep and get rid of the rest. IMO it would be best to do this at the 3-4" point.
> 
> Trystan


Thanks a lot.
[/quote]

Exactly! I'm doing that right now. I started with 12 now I'm down to 8. But everyone that I have left is healthy and getting bigger by the day!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I really wouldnt buy more than you are willing to take care of yourself, or someone you are 100% certain will buy them from you. There is no way you can keep more than 4 in a 75 gallon tank, and I wouldnt count on them killing others off unless you force them to.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Confucius say, "20 gallons per piranha."


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I think even three would be crowded in there about a year after you got them. if i were you i wouldn't get more than five unless you plan om upgrading tank or selling some


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

3-4 max i think imo.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I originally started with 5 in my 75 gallon. When they hit the 5-6 in mark I got rid of two. In my opinion 3 in a 75 is about perfect anymore than that and its getting croweded.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> I really wouldnt buy more than you are willing to take care of yourself, or someone you are 100% certain will buy them from you. There is no way you can keep more than 4 in a 75 gallon tank, and I wouldnt count on them killing others off unless you force them to.


i dont have to force my red Dominic to eat his friends.
i think he is to blame for about 90% off my loss. he eats p's for breakfast, and hes fat and healthy.


----------

